# Clear Creek sewage spill 09/28/2005: near Georgetown



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Heads up all Clear Creek boaters.
Pass up any chance to make contact with Clear Creek for a few weeks/months.
(Story heard on KUNC 91.5 fm on Weds afternoon 4:00 news)
New story reports 100,000 gallons of "partially treated" sewage leaked into Clear Creek near/below Georgetown.
Use ear and noseplugs or else! Yikes!
This river has superfund sites in its headwaters already.
Our nations rivers have gone from diesel spills to sewage spills, when do the abuses stop and the perpetrators get FINED and punished?!!


----------

